# God have mercy, not Gambler



## Buddy's mom forever

Woke up this morning to read the most sad news I've ever thought I could read last night when I went to bed.

Our beautiful friend on Doggie Chat, pride and joy all of us who chat there and those who just follow the thread with no posting.

He made us laugh so many times and we love him with whole our hearts. This morning I feel I lost one of my own.

Run free sweet Gambler, run strong and fast. So many golden angels are taking care of you, hope we humans here can take care of your family. 

We will never forget you, WE LOBE U MANEE, MANEE.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm very sorry for the loss of sweet Gambler. 

My thoughts and prayers to his family. 

Godspeed Gambler


----------



## swishywagga

So sad to hear about Gambler, my thoughts are with Martha at this time. Barnaby will meet him with a big swishy hug x


----------



## gold4me

Every time we are fortunate to be gifted with a golden we know that because we love them so much the grief of losing them will be unbearable. Gambler was a special boy, full of mischief, full of life, loving everyone from children to adults. He was my snuggle boy spending quiet time with his beautiful head in my lap, just the two of us. He loved to play ball to go for walks and he loved his canine buddies. His doggie chat time made me laugh and often times I knew that he really was typing his stories. We will never know exactly why this was his time to go but our feeling is quality is the important word for our fur kids. He was dealing with aspirated pneumonia, megaesophagus, an ulcer in the stomach, his food would not stay down and yet after all the treatment and meds he was only getting worse. We had no answers. The only definite we knew was the light was gone from his eyes, he was so weak that he could barely walk and so he looked to us to help. Mu husband and I knew that putting him through more testing would only be for us and not for him. Did we make the right decision, I hope so but we could not let him suffer. So we sent him to the Bridge peacefully with Us and Gussee at his side. I cannot believe the pain I am feeling but I do know that he is free, happy and ready to play ball. Gambler, I will always love you. I miss you beyond words.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## elly

I'm so terribly sorry. Too many here understand your pain and loss, please know you are surrounded by care, thought and love at this terribly difficult time. 
Run free sweet Gambler x


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

What a beautiful boy and clearly everything that's so wonderful about a great Golden.

I'm so sorry. Sending you a hug.


----------



## Bwilson

I am sorry for your loss of Gambler. Your in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I too would like to say that I am so sorry to read of your loss of your Gambler.


----------



## 1oldparson

My heart goes out to you. Praying for God's comfort for you both.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So very sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## rabernet

I am so, so sorry for the loss of your Gambler.


----------



## Jud

So sad to read this !


----------



## tikiandme

I'm very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry. Run free, sweet boy...


----------



## laprincessa

da Gameboi
u gow pind da Unka Bardabee, an da mi Emmiekins, n da Lampburp, an da BoBo, an mi pwends DOOK n Mistee n Calli, an den u pind da Kloweez Mommeee Karin

den u sennd tu uzz da waynebow
cuzz i missin u mennee n mi mommeeee kwyin 
i lub u

And I do too, my sweet Gambler


----------



## Jazz & Jules

da gamboi, also find da jazz n da jubes, they will halp show u da ropes. they will also halp to look ober da mommee n da dadee n wipe da water from da eyez.

lubs u manee manee. da mj and da cassi n da noba.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

For these 4 years I am member here there were many losses of our goldens that touched me deeply but so far loss of sweet Gambler is the one I took the hardest. Like I said in my first post I feel like I lost one of my own.
Thank you all so much for your posts and sending love to Martha (gold4me) and family.


----------



## turtle66

I had the fortunate to meet Gambler twice. He was an awesome, special, handsome, funny, funny (and I mean really funny) dog. I loved him the minute I saw him....well, and i cuddled right back :

Martha, I am so sorry that he had to go. And to go so young. It was the right decision you did, but I do feel your pain and sadness..beyond sadness.

I feel so fortunate to have met him. Well, without Gambler and Lilly, I would not have met you, Martha. Without this silly little dawgie chat we would not have shared so many same ideas and thoughts over the last 4? years.

Gambler will be in my heart forever.

And for the readers of the dawgie forum: Gamboi will be in Turpal Lilly's heart forebur!!

Heike & Turpal Lilly


----------



## Coby Love

Gambler was such a beautiful boy. I am so deeply sorry for your loss. They have such a special place in our heart. God speed Gambler! My Coby will be playing with you at the bridge.


----------



## turtle66

Velinka, I so agree with you. Gambler touched me deeply and he was so special to our dawgie threat. I never lost a dog, because Lilly is my first dog - but now I lost a sweet dog, because he also was just like one of my own.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Saw the rainbow this morning*

We were coming back from walk this morning, my Charlie sniffing around and me thinking of Martha and Gambler. I looked up at the sky, east side cloudy, no sun yet but on the west side, the rainbow, full arc. I did not see so beautiful one in long time. Tried to take a picture from my back yard, hope you can see it between the tree and hydro pole. I know it is a sign from Gambler I should pass on to his mom.









Please send some love and prayers to Gambler's family or light a candle http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/380698-candles-martha-gambler.html . Sometimes in the past or in the future, sadly, we will all be there where Martha is right now.

Love and light to all!


----------



## gold4me

I see it Velinka. This is so hard.


----------



## L.Rocco

Saying that I am incredibly sorry for your loss doesn't feel like enough. 
Losing our dearest friends is incredibly painful and we need to allow ourselves the grieve them. 
I love the saying in your signature, I believe that when our goldens leave us a part of our heart goes with them, but a part of theirs also stays with us. 
It looks like your boy was very special and touched many lives. You were lucky to have him, even if not for nearly long enough and I am sure he was also very lucky to be part of your family. 
It really is hard, but wouldn't you do it all over again? I miss my boy like crazy, but I am grateful for the memories and all the love he gave me that I get to keep with me forever. I am sure your boy gave you so much as well, and I believe that with time things will change. We will still miss them of course, but it won't be so heart wrenching.


----------



## swishywagga

I just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you and know exactly how you must be feeling. I hope our two boys are having fun together at the bridge x


----------



## gold4me

L.Rocco said:


> Saying that I am incredibly sorry for your loss doesn't feel like enough.
> Losing our dearest friends is incredibly painful and we need to allow ourselves the grieve them.
> I love the saying in your signature, I believe that when our goldens leave us a part of our heart goes with them, but a part of theirs also stays with us.
> It looks like your boy was very special and touched many lives. You were lucky to have him, even if not for nearly long enough and I am sure he was also very lucky to be part of your family.
> *It really is hard, but wouldn't you do it all over again?* I miss my boy like crazy, but I am grateful for the memories and all the love he gave me that I get to keep with me forever. I am sure your boy gave you so much as well, and I believe that with time things will change. We will still miss them of course, but it won't be so heart wrenching.



Absolutely I WOULD do it again even if I already knew what would happen. I would never want to miss out on all the love and happiness he gave to our family.


----------



## Karen519

*Gambler*

I am SO sorry about Gambler, but Ken and I have made the choice you did so many times now with our Gizmo, Munchkin, Smooch and Snobear. We know we did the right thing, because we loved them to much. GAMBLER will have lots of fun company at the Rainbow Bridge! I added Gambler to the Bridge List.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Tears are just falling down this morning, missing all our babies.


----------



## gold4me

My biggest problem right now is understanding what happened, why did it happen, what could I have done. The ache in my heart is unbearable in the morning and I manage to get through afternoons. Morning was my quiet time with Gambler and Gussee. Gambler was my snuggle boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry for your loss of Gambler, I know how much you're hurting, wish I could do or say something to take away your pain. It's so very hard........ I've been through it more times than I wish and it never gets any easier. Each one is so very special and brings something so special to our lives. 

I think it's very natural that you are wondering what caused Gambler to pass and if there was anything you could have done. I believe there are things out of our control such as death. When it's their time to leave us, I don't think there's anything we can do to change that. 

Be kind to yourself, I know it's a hard long journey to find peace and for your heart to heal.

I too believe they take a piece of our heart with them when they pass, they hold onto it until the day we are reunited. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## laprincessa

When my best friend's Duke went to the Bridge, very suddenly, we all did the same - wondering what we did and didn't do. The vet told her that nothing she did would have changed the outcome. But her heart didn't believe it. It will be a long time till you believe it but you will, eventually.
You love Gambler, and that doesn't stop when he's not in front of you. 
I feel so bad and don't know how to make you feel better!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Gambler is such a lucky dog, to be loved by people who accept their own pain in losing him rather than let him suffer. It is the most heartbreaking decision we make, but also the truest test of our love for them.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Gambler.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

gold4me said:


> My biggest problem right now is understanding what happened, why did it happen, what could I have done. The ache in my heart is unbearable in the morning and I manage to get through afternoons. Morning was my quiet time with Gambler and Gussee. Gambler was my snuggle boy.


It is not easy to understand because we are all the most scared of cancer and when something else happens we have hard time to understand why. 

Sending hugs and prayers, wish I could do more to easy your pain. Wish we could have him back and all of this is just a bad dream.


----------



## gold4me

Oh how I wish I could have him back. Thank goodness I can bare my pain on the forum because everyone understands. I can't do it here.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We understand because we don't have to imagine, many of us been there, lived thru the loss, felt the pain you are feeling now. We know about sleepless nights and empty mornings, fighting tears... it is just so hard...Hugs to you.


----------



## laprincessa

Martha
You will get through this
Remember when Emmy went to the Bridge, and I told you about hearing a bell ring? I heard that bell again. You did the right thing.


----------



## swishywagga

gold4me said:


> Oh how I wish I could have him back. Thank goodness I can bare my pain here because everyone understands. I can't do it here.


I understand, I too am so grateful to the people on this wonderful forum who have shown me and so many others comfort during such hard times. Hugs sent to you Martha x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

gold4me said:


> Oh how I wish I could have him back. Thank goodness I can bare my pain on the forum because everyone understands. I can't do it here.


I sure can relate to this, I felt the same way when I lost our boy 4. 5 years ago. I was about to walk out to the door to go look at a young golden boy that was at my County Humane Society that was in need of a home. It had only been 2-3 weeks since we'd lost him. I wanted my boy back, but I knew it wasn't possible, I felt so guilty going to look at this boy, but knew for my girl's sake I had to make a decision. My girl is a former breeder girl, she was grieving the loss of her big brother as much as we were. She was withdrawing, she didn't want to go outside, go for a ride in the car, etc. I was so afraid we would lose all the progress we'd made with her. I knew she needed to be with another dog as soon as possible, she has a long story behind her and that's why she will always need to be with another dog. 

To make a long story short, I adopted this boy, his name is Remy and has been with us 4.5 years. I have never seen a dog that needed to be with a family as much as he did, he needed us as much as we needed him. He helped all our hearts heal. 

Your Gambler was such a beautiful boy. I really like your quote-



> "What we have enjoyed we never lose. All that we loved deeply becomes a part of us." Helen Keller


Just remember, Gambler will _*always*_ be a part of you, you will never lose him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

​ ​ That's why we cry so much when we grieve, we have to let our emotions out. And it helps easy the pain. Hugs.​


----------



## KKaren

gold4me said:


> My biggest problem right now is understanding what happened, why did it happen, what could I have done. The ache in my heart is unbearable in the morning and I manage to get through afternoons. Morning was my quiet time with Gambler and Gussee. Gambler was my snuggle boy.


I wish there was something that I could write to ease your heart. I remember that you wrote kindly when my Merry passed to help me.

I know exactly what you are feeling when you question "...what could I have done..." I'm sure that we all do that, because we wonder if we had just known this or done that, then we could have made things OK. Months after Merry went to the bridge, I read about a hydrotherapy facility that was near me and I thought that if I had just known about it and taken her there, then she would have been able to walk and everything would have been OK.

These things you do know.
Gambler was so very much loved, he was a very very lucky golden to live with you and your family. He knew many joys, just as he gave you much joy.

I still grieve deeply for my Merry even though I don't talk about it any more, because people would think that there was something wrong with me that I am grieving still. Take your time to grieve. I think in my grief I understand most clearly what's important in my life.


----------



## olliversmom

I first came to GRF when my best friend Homer died. I still cry over that beautiful Golden boy, 4 years later.
I loved the advice, comraderie and golden tales on the discussion boards. But I was particularly intrigued by the Fur Dawg Only Chat site. At first I thought the posters had lost their minds. Lol. Upon further investigation I finally got it. Then I laughed my butt off. And then I fell in love with all the dawgs and their hoomans.
Sir Gameboi was always a gentleman. He was a prince of Goldens. He reminded me so of my gentle, sweet Homer. Ollivero looked up to him like a big brother. 
And his momma Martha probably saved my dear Tysons spot in our family with her calm, loving words. I was second guessing the second dog rescue and Miss Martha told me to breathe, be patient and give it a few more days. That's all it took. Can't imagine what we would do without our Tyson or Miss Martha's reassurance. 
Had crazy busy first full time season back in pet care, absent from GRF most of it. But always took a minute as I could to check make sure all the pups were accounted for.
They are like family. And never far from my heart.
Godspeed Sir Gamboi. Ollivero da hansum poopie end Tysum da Bwat miss ewe sew mush end will lub ewe fureber.
And Martha and Joe and Miss Gussee. Only time softens the pain, but rest easy knowing Gambler is happy and waiting. Much love


----------



## gold4me

I can't even begin to tell everyone what you have done for my heart by the amazing things you have posted. I just can't thank everyone enough and I don't know how I would get through each day if I didn't have you all.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am thinking of you today, sending many hugs.


----------



## mmjaxster

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Wouldn't that be nice. 









I have my visiting moment, early morning hour, when I wake up before I open my eyes I send love to those who are far from me and those who are not with us any more. Then, I am ready to take challenges of a new day upon me.

Love and light to all.


----------



## gold4me

I think visiting hours at the bridge would be so wonderful. Velinka I like you morning thoughts. I am still just putting one foot in front of another and taking a breath.


----------



## Karen519

*Gold4me*

Martha: Ken and I have our Smooch, Snobear, Gizmo and Munchkin's ashes, with pictures of them in front of the boxes, on glass shelves on the wall of our Family Rrom. The family room is wherre we spend most of our time, so they re always with us.


----------



## gold4me

I like that Karen. A good friend is making a beautiful blanket for me that is dedicated to Gambler. I will wrap it around me as I watch TV or read because Gambler use to sit with me on the couch and we would snuggle.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Martha, that's such a nice present you are getting. You will have your Gambler snuggling with you every morning again, hope the softness of the blanket brings warmth and peace to your heart. Hugs.


----------



## gold4me

I will share what it looks like. Abby makes all kinds of beautiful things for dogs. I have a memorial mug for all of my goldens too.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry for your loss of sweet Gambler


----------



## gold4me

Here is one side of my blanket and each of the goldens that have blessed my life starting with Zachary in 1981.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

That's beautiful.


Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, I love it!


----------



## Pilgrim123

What a lovely way to remember your dogs.


----------



## gold4me

If anybody is interested in having one made PM me and I will give you her website.


----------



## L.Rocco

This is incredibly sweet! I loved it!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Martha, what a blessing to have so many beautiful souls in your life. They gave you their love and brought happiness into your life that all money in this world couldn't buy it. I know every one of them has special place in your heart. 

That's beautiful blanket! Hope it is soft like fur of those boys and girls shown on it


----------



## Karen519

*Martha*



gold4me said:


> Here is one side of my blanket and each of the goldens that have blessed my life starting with Zachary in 1981.


Your blanket is priceless. 
You have been blessed with so many sweet Goldens in your life!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

In life there are moments....









Love and light from Charlie and his mom.


----------



## gold4me

Velinka what a beautiful tribute to my angel. That picture is one of my favorites of Gambler. Thank you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

"A good dog never dies, he always stays, he walks besides you on crisp autumn days when frost is on the fields and winter's drawing near, his head within our hand in his old way." - *Mary Carolyn Davies*






​ ​ So this is where we part, My Friend,
and you'll run on, around the bend,
gone from sight, but not from mind,
new pleasures there you'll surely find.​ ​ I will go on, I'll find the strength,
life measures quality, not its length.
One long embrace before you leave,
share one last look, before I grieve.​ ​ There are others, that much is true,
but they be they, and they aren't you.
And I, fair, impartial, or so I thought,
will remember well all you've taught.​ ​ Your place I'll hold, you will be missed,
the fur I stroked, the nose I kissed.
And as you journey to your final rest,
take with you this...I loved you best.​


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you this morning, the blanket is absolutely beautiful!.


----------



## gold4me

What a beautiful poem and the picture is perfect. One day at a time. One step at a time.


Nicky I am thinking of you this morning too!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

At 1 am last night I was driving to pick up my husband, turned on the radio, this song was on. Teary eyes I remembered Selka and Debles, this song was her tribute to him and could be yours, mine and many others too….They teach us so much and without them in our lives we would never be the persons we are now. Hugs.


----------



## laprincessa

Josh Groban was my savior when I was babysitting my youngest granddaughter almost full time. His voice could calm her down when she was in the middle of a screaming tantrum - every single time.

And that song - that's the best


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You wont believe this, I have counted 16 (sixteen) ladybugs in my sunroom minutes ago.
Rest assured all is good at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and sending hugs x


----------



## gold4me

Hugs to you Nicky across the ocean!!!:smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Until we meet again...The Rainbow Bridge...
Hugs.
The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## gold4me

Wow Velinka I think all of the ladybugs must be all our fur kids from the Bridge visiting you. I haven't had a sign yet unless the other day the noise coming from the chimney was Gam. Gussee barked and barked. It wasn't windy outside either and even on a windy day I have never heard that.


----------



## gold4me

That is beautiful. I truly believe that is where my boy is. I think the music adds to the wonderful poem.


----------



## laprincessa

I have it on good authority that Gambler has been very busy catching up with all his bridge friends, talking to God, taking care of baby angels and checking in on his family every day, and that he's working on something special to let you know he's okay.
Watch for it, he says.


----------



## gold4me

I think in the first days and week(it has been almost 2 weeks now) I was drowning so much in grief that I was not open. I am still grieving but I am working on being open to see his sign. I know something will show me I know it will.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

gold4me said:


> Wow Velinka I think all of the ladybugs must be all our fur kids from the Bridge visiting you...


Martha I thought the same. Those ladybugs were my sign, it was quite something. First I saw one outside, and another on the window, then I noticed all bunch of inside, had to count them.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and both our boys this morning. Hoping that your day brings a smile. x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*"He took my heart and ran with it, and I hope he's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with his forever" - Patricia McConnell*

This is the quote from my signature. First time I read it I knew it was exactly what happened when my Buddy left.​ ​ Hugs to Martha and Nicky from Charlie and me. We lobe u manee, manee!​ 




​ Love and light to all!​


----------



## swishywagga

Buddy's mom forever said:


> *"He took my heart and ran with it, and I hope he's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with his forever" - Patricia McConnell*
> 
> This is the quote from my signature. First time I read it I knew it was exactly what happened when my Buddy left.​ ​ Hugs to Martha and Nicky from Charlie and me. We lobe u manee, manee!​ View attachment 574218​ Love and light to all!​


Thank you Velinka, I am missing my boy so much today, he certainly has taken a piece of my heart, I have an empty space, life just isn't the same.....


----------



## gold4me

swishywagga said:


> Thank you Velinka, I am missing my boy so much today, he certainly has taken a piece of my heart, I have an empty space, life just isn't the same.....


Thanks Ve I am right with you Nicky. Days are still hard. One Day at a Time


----------



## swishywagga

gold4me said:


> Thanks Ve I am right with you Nicky. Days are still hard. One Day at a Time


Thank you Martha x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Many hugs from Charlie and me to Martha and Nicky and all others with heavy hearts. Lobe u manee, manee!






​ "God gives us love. Something to love He lends us... "- Lord Tennyson

Love and light to all!​


----------



## gold4me

This is a perfect saying. Thank you Velinka Today will be a hard day as we are going to pick up Gambler's ashes. The good thing is he will be home with us now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Martha, I've been there, it is one of the hardest days I've had in my life. My thoughts and prayers are with you today. Hugs.


----------



## swishywagga

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Many hugs from Charlie and me to Martha and Nicky and all others with heavy hearts. Lobe u manee, manee!
> 
> View attachment 574666​ "God gives us love. Something to love He lends us... "- Lord Tennyson
> 
> Love and light to all!​


Thank you Velinka x


----------



## gold4me

Our boy is home with us now. Oh my the empty sadness is overwhelming. I know this is real.


----------



## laprincessa

gold4me said:


> Our boy is home with us now. Oh my the empty sadness is overwhelming. I know this is real.



He's home. He's with you. And now you can start to heal.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

gold4me said:


> Our boy is home with us now. Oh my the empty sadness is overwhelming. I know this is real.


Martha, I am so sorry. I so wish I could take your sadness and pain away. 
There are days when it is going to be one breath at a time but I can promise you it will get better. It can take days, weeks or months but will get better. Sending you love and light.


----------



## swishywagga

I'm right with you Martha, I know how hard it is, hugs x


----------



## Karen519

*Martha*



gold4me said:


> Our boy is home with us now. Oh my the empty sadness is overwhelming. I know this is real.


Martha: Glad that Gambler is home. I know how it HURTS!


----------



## gold4me

There is some comfort in knowing that Gambler is now here with us. He is in a beautiful wooden box. It looks like cedar and the finish is smooth and silky. They did a wonderful job. 
I spoke with the ER vet and she explained that after knowing all the symptoms and details from the necropsy the cause was severe aspirated pneumonia brought on by Acute Fulminating Myasthenia Gravis. I feel like now I can slowly begin to heal.


----------



## mybuddy

Velinka

Thanks for telling me about this thread. I am not around that much these days...between work and my boy Buddy, I am very busy. 

Luckily for Line, Martha and I are able to keep in regular contact. Losing "Gameboy" has been a lot. So many things factor into that, it is just sad.

Much love
Vic and Buddy


----------



## gold4me

Thank goodness for Line, Vic. I don't know what I would do without talking to you. You have been down this road with me too many times. Gameboi is looking down on me. I know he is


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

gold4me said:


> Thank goodness for Line, Vic. I don't know what I would do without talking to you. You have been down this road with me too many times. Gameboi is looking down on me. I know he is


I too cried many, many times on Vic's shoulder. As soon as I found Vic here I've never let her go. :no: It is blessing to have great friends like you guys.

I am glad Gamboi is home where he belongs. He will never stop watching over you Martha. Hugs


----------



## gold4me

Good friends help us through these horrible times. Being able to come here with people who understand the grief really helps.


----------



## Karen519

*Gambler*

This forum is a blessing. So much support and love!
Gambler will always be watching over you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

This moring Frodo’s quote from The Lord of The Rings comes to my mind:

"… How do you pick up the threads of an old life? How do you go on... when in your heart you begin to understand... there is no going back? There are some things that time cannot mend... some hurts that go too deep... that have taken hold. Bilbo once told me his part in this tale would end... that each of us must come and go in the telling. Bilbo's story was now over. There would be no more journeys for him... save one. My dear Sam. You cannot always be torn in two. You will have to be one and whole for many years. You have so much to enjoy and to be and to do. Your part in the story will go on."

Gameboy's part on this plane had come to an end and we go on tellling it. But Martha "you have so much to enjoy and to be and to do. Your part in the story will go on". 

We lobe u manee, manee. Hugs


----------



## gold4me

Ve, I like that quote. It is hard to go on. Tomorrow it will be 3 weeks. 3 long hard weeks. I have some good moments but then the bad sneaks in. I know time helps but I just can't figure out why it had to happen.


----------



## swishywagga

Martha, I'm thinking of you, three weeks already I know exactly how you're feeling, it's so hard..... Big hugs coming across to you x


----------



## laprincessa

And when you meet on the other side of the Bridge, Gambler will be there to tell you why it had to happen when it did. 

Sending you much love and hugs today


----------



## gold4me

Thanks guys. I know that every time we are lucky enough to get a golden there will be a time when our heart breaks to let them go. I will look forward to that time when we are all together again. I was happy to hear Uncle Barnaby say that Rainbow Bridge does not separate our fur kids by country. Someday we will be with all of them.


----------



## laprincessa

and oh, the party that will be!
We went to a talk on Saturday by a guy who rescues Goldens - and other dogs, but mostly Goldens - and at one point had 27. My idea of heaven right there!


----------



## gold4me

Oh my can you imagine 27 goldens. That would be WONDERFUL.


----------



## laprincessa

The book is called Dogtripping and the author is David Rosenfelt
I told him he needed to join this group but he said he doesn't really have time


----------



## gold4me

Oh I read that book and all of his other books. I really like him and his writing. I wish he would come here for a book talk. How did you like the talk?


----------



## laprincessa

It was really interesting, he talked about his career and not so much about the dogs, but we talked to him a bit later and he was really nice. My friend took pictures of us with him, I'll get her to send me a copy so I can share. 
There are way more published authors in this area than we realized!


----------



## gold4me

Oh yes do share. Have you read his Andy Carpenter Series. That is my favorite. I am a friend of his on FB


----------



## gold4me

Three weeks today my wonderful sweet lovable boy went to the Bridge


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you today, I know sweet Gambler is watching over you all. I hope that today you can smile remembering all the wonderful times you had together. Don't be hard on yourself Gambler wouldn't want that, although it's easier said than done.....


----------



## laprincessa

It sure doesn't seem like three weeks


----------



## tessmk

My heart breaks for you. I am so, so very sorry for your loss. 

Gambler, would you please look for our sweet baby girl, Dakota. She too, is a special one and will welcome you with open arms. It was her 11th birthday yesterday, so please give her a big kiss from us.<3


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Martha and Nicky, thinking and praying for you both to find comfort in your memories. You were both wonderful Mommies to your Golden boys, and the love and fun is what is important. Been there, suffered and then life mellowed through the grief. I'm there for you both.

Max


----------



## Gunners Mommy

To Gambler's family... great big cyber hugs to all of you. You did what you felt was best for Gambler and that is the right decision.

Gambler looks so much like Gunner!! White hairs and all.

Again hugs to you in this painful time. Remember, Gambler is now free of all his pain and discomfort and is romping with his buddies.

Take care.:--heart:


----------



## Leo & Daisy

Dear Martha
So very sorry for the loss of your boy Gambler.
I know you your family and friends (including our furry family & friends)
Are better for having the privilege of sharing his life.,,,,, even in cyber space.
Although your pain and heartbreak are unbearable at times. I know you would do it again
The joy and unconditional love only our fur kids give us outweigh the pain
May your many memories give you peace
Hugs xx


----------



## Jud

Of course! The so handsome and wise Gambler.  I love him.


----------



## gold4me

Jud said:


> Of course! The so handsome and wise Gambler.  I love him.


Thank you. He was my angle and I still can't believe he is at the Bridge. I love hearing all about you new little girl. It makes me smile and right now that is hard for me.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you this morning, hoping that the weekend brings you smiles and happy memories of your gorgeous Gambler x


----------



## gold4me

I am not sure about why I have had some terrible dreams. They have been of my other goldens at the bridge and my horse who is also there. The dreams seem to center around me not being able to find them or in my horse's case not being able to get him back to his barn. I am frantic in the dreams and before I can find them or get them home I wake up. I wonder if this has something to do with me still feeling like I should have done more to help Gambler, I should have known that something was wrong, I should have know to feed him differently so he wouldn't have aspirated. I am feeling very sad today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Martha, I am so sorry that you are feeling very sad today. 

Wish I know more about these dreams as I used to have the same nightmares, dreaming about my Buddy. I could hear him barking outside but never be able to get there or just barking in the other room and couldn't break the door. It was impossible to reach him and then I would wake up in tears. I think it is a projection of our desire to still have them with us but in our minds we know it is not possible to have them in the same shape and form like when they were here.

We are thinking of you and sending you many hugs.


----------



## Doug

I am so sorry that you are having these awful dreams. I believe your dream symbolises "loss" which is totally understandable. 
http://www.lovethispic.com/uploaded_images/90651-You-Are-Missing-From-Me.jpg
It is important that you do not read too much into these dreams other than to recognise that you are going through a huge energy shift so you need to be gentle with yourself.

I also love the saying, "Now you have an angel that you can call by name." It sounds as though you have a strong team of guardian angels in your bridge buddies that wish you well, send you blessings and want to see you thrive. They say that you cannot think of two thoughts at the same time so I hope that you can give yourself permission to reach out and recognise these gifts so that they will attract more positive things. Your love for Gambler is super strong, it sounds as though he taught you to laugh at every opportunity so this should be your focus. This is easier said than done at the moment because things are so cloudy right now. I felt as though I was in a massive shaken snow dome. Just know that the positive thoughts and memories come from your bridge kids but the disappointing thoughts come from "grief" who will play havoc with your emotions if you let him. 

I wish you all the best with your healing journey. Nothing about it is easy but I hope that the sparkles and blessings that Gambler has sent you light your way and make your day a little brighter each day.


----------



## gold4me

Doug said:


> I am so sorry that you are having these awful dreams. I believe your dream symbolises "loss" which is totally understandable.
> http://www.lovethispic.com/uploaded_images/90651-You-Are-Missing-From-Me.jpg
> It is important that you do not read too much into these dreams other than to recognise that you are going through a huge energy shift so you need to be gentle with yourself.
> 
> I also love the saying, "Now you have an angel that you can call by name." It sounds as though you have a strong team of guardian angels in your bridge buddies that wish you well, send you blessings and want to see you thrive. They say that you cannot think of two thoughts at the same time so I hope that you can give yourself permission to reach out and recognise these gifts so that they will attract more positive things. Your love for Gambler is super strong, it sounds as though he taught you to laugh at every opportunity so this should be your focus. This is easier said than done at the moment because things are so cloudy right now. I felt as though I was in a massive shaken snow dome. Just know that the positive thoughts and memories come from your bridge kids but the disappointing thoughts come from "grief" who will play havoc with your emotions if you let him.
> 
> I wish you all the best with your healing journey. Nothing about it is easy but I hope that the sparkles and blessings that Gambler has sent you light your way and make your day a little brighter each day.


THANK YOU All that you have said makes such sense to me. I do have several goldens angels looking out for me and each day I try not to let the grief rule how I feel. Sometimes I do well and other times I fall apart. Just reading what you said makes me feel better.


----------



## KKaren

I'm so sorry you are having these dreams. I remember how difficult is was for me this time last year as I grieved for Merry. Sending you love, prayers, and a hug.


----------



## gold4me

Today is one month that my boy became an angel. Yesterday I heard his song on the radio The Gambler by Kenny Rogers. Quiet time is when it is the hardest for me. I hope the pain stops.


----------



## laprincessa

If you hadn't loved him so, the pain wouldn't be so intense

Your dreams are just dreams - nightmares - I still have dreams where I can't find my mom, and I think for the same reason as you, I didn't do enough, I should have known, I should have never left her in that nursing home that night. They're coming from you, not from Gambler. 

I can't believe it's been a month.


----------



## swishywagga

Martha, I'm right here with you, quiet time is exactly like that for me too. I'm sending hugs across and am so grateful that we are sharing this journey together, and of course with all the other amazing people here.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I can't believe it has been one month already, sending you hugs.

I am just listening to this song playing on radio ...

...It's been a long day without you, my friend
And I'll tell you all about it when I see you again...

They are at the better place now and we will see them again.


----------



## gold4me

Thank you Velinka. My Gambler was always with me and I know he still is. So hard so hard


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Wish it's not so hard but I know it is, sending you many hugs.

I have this photo on my workstation wall as reminder that my angel is always with me, and so are yours.






​ I remember once ... in those last days with my Buddy when end was nearing... I had to stay in the living room close to the front window waiting for someone to stop by and my Buddy was laying down in back yard. While I was waiting I tried to read a book and was thinking... that's how it is going to be. He will still be with me, just in another room...never far...just in another room.​ Now I am crying. I understand your pain so much. Hugs.​


----------



## gold4me

Oh I love that picture and saying. I guess it is two steps forward and 2 steps back each day.


----------



## laprincessa

Two baby steps forward, one baby step back
Sending you hugs


----------



## Harleysmum

Whenever I meet people who are going through unbelievable grief I have this urge of wanting to pick them up and move them twelve months further on - past the first birthdays, the first Christmas and all the other firsts - into the peace that will surely come, the acceptance and the fond memories - a better place. Wanting to speed this up for you but knowing that I can't.


----------



## gold4me

Harleysmum said:


> Whenever I meet people who are going through unbelievable grief I have this urge of wanting to pick them up and move them twelve months further on - past the first birthdays, the first Christmas and all the other firsts - into the peace that will surely come, the acceptance and the fond memories - a better place. Wanting to speed this up for you but knowing that I can't.


Oh thank you. That means a lot to me.


----------



## L.Rocco

I don't know if you feel the same way, but I since I lost Kid, my perception of time has changed. He has been gone for three months, in some ways it feels like it's been forever since I last saw him, but it also feels like it was just yesterday that he was waiting for me by the door.
My first month without him was incredibly hard, so I can imagine how much you miss Gambler. But things did get better, I still miss him just as much but it hurts less. I agree with Harleysmom, it would be great if we could just fast forward to a time where you could think of your Gambler and just smile. 
When Kid died, a friend sent me this poem: 

You can shed tears that he is gone,
or you can smile that he has lived.
You can close your eyes and pray that he´ll come back,
or you can open your eyes, and see all that he has left you.
Your heart can be empty because you can´t see him,
or your heart can be full with the love you´ve shared.
You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday, 
or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday.
You can remember him and only that he´s gone,
or you can cherish his memory and let it live on.
You can cry and close your mind, be empty and turn your back,
or you can do what he´d want, smile, open your eyes, love and go on.
David Harkins

And she wrote below it that it could take some time to be in the "or". But we will get there!


----------



## gold4me

Wow, Thank you for sharing that with me. THAT poem is a keeper. I need to work on getting to the "or". Thank goodness for the support of people here on the forum. I couldn't do this without that!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am thinking of you this morning. Had one of those when you do not want to leave bed and face the world, remembering of this quote helped me...

"There is only one world; the world pressing against you at this minute. There is only one minute in which you are alive; this minute here and now. The only way to live is by accepting each minute as an unrepeatable miracle." - Storm Jameson, Novelist, 1891-1986

Charlie and me are sending you many hugs.


----------



## gold4me

Thanks Ve That is a very good quote. It is interesting but I find myself doing things that I did when my boy was here. I get the bed ready at night with the blanket at the foot for Gambler, I put Gussee's leash where I have Gams collar and leash hanging still, at night if I get up I run my hand along the foot of the bed like I did when Gam was there to feel him. It is probably weird but it makes me feel better.


----------



## Karen519

*Gold4me*



gold4me said:


> Thanks Ve That is a very good quote. It is interesting but I find myself doing things that I did when my boy was here. I get the bed ready at night with the blanket at the foot for Gambler, I put Gussee's leash where I have Gams collar and leash hanging still, at night if I get up I run my hand along the foot of the bed like I did when Gam was there to feel him. It is probably weird but it makes me feel better.


Gold4me: If it makes you feel better, that's all that matters. I know how much you miss him-I missed Smooch that much, too!


----------



## gold4me

It does make me feel better. I guess some people who are not dog lovers would think I am pitiful but thank goodness I have wonderful friends who understand.


----------



## swishywagga

gold4me said:


> Thanks Ve That is a very good quote. It is interesting but I find myself doing things that I did when my boy was here. I get the bed ready at night with the blanket at the foot for Gambler, I put Gussee's leash where I have Gams collar and leash hanging still, at night if I get up I run my hand along the foot of the bed like I did when Gam was there to feel him. It is probably weird but it makes me feel better.


Martha you are not weird, if you were that must make two of us. I have Barnaby's collar clipped onto my handbag, (you should see the looks I get!), and I cuddle his bear every night and refuse to wash the jumper that I covered him with during those final hours. Do whatever gives you comfort and makes each day hopefully just a little easier. Big hugs coming across to you, it means so much to me that we can share this journey together. Nicky x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

gold4me said:


> ... It is interesting but I find myself doing things that I did when my boy was here. I get the bed ready at night with the blanket at the foot for Gambler, I put Gussee's leash where I have Gams collar and leash hanging still, at night if I get up I run my hand along the foot of the bed like I did when Gam was there to feel him. It is probably weird but it makes me feel better.





swishywagga said:


> ...I have Barnaby's collar clipped onto my handbag, (you should see the looks I get!), and I cuddle his bear every night and refuse to wash the jumper that I covered him with during those final hours. Do whatever gives you comfort and makes each day hopefully just a little easier. Big hugs coming across to you, it means so much to me that we can share this journey together. Nicky x


 Grieving is a personal and very individual experience as our lives are. Whatever is helping you to deal with your loss and giving you comfort is not weird thing to do. It is all about you and we are here to listen and help with what we can. Hugs to both of you.

And don't let me start with "my weird"


----------



## Karen519

*L*



L.Rocco said:


> I don't know if you feel the same way, but I since I lost Kid, my perception of time has changed. He has been gone for three months, in some ways it feels like it's been forever since I last saw him, but it also feels like it was just yesterday that he was waiting for me by the door.
> My first month without him was incredibly hard, so I can imagine how much you miss Gambler. But things did get better, I still miss him just as much but it hurts less. I agree with Harleysmom, it would be great if we could just fast forward to a time where you could think of your Gambler and just smile.
> When Kid died, a friend sent me this poem:
> 
> You can shed tears that he is gone,
> or you can smile that he has lived.
> You can close your eyes and pray that he´ll come back,
> or you can open your eyes, and see all that he has left you.
> Your heart can be empty because you can´t see him,
> or your heart can be full with the love you´ve shared.
> You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday,
> or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday.
> You can remember him and only that he´s gone,
> or you can cherish his memory and let it live on.
> You can cry and close your mind, be empty and turn your back,
> or you can do what he´d want, smile, open your eyes, love and go on.
> David Harkins
> 
> And she wrote below it that it could take some time to be in the "or". But we will get there!


L: Thank you so much for sharing this with us-it is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

This is what's happening when you lose someone you love so much...​ *Credo

*I believe grief is a process that involves a lot of time,
energy and determination. I won't 'get over it' in
a hurry, so don't rush me!

I believe grief is intensely personal. This is my grief.
Don't tell me how I should be doing it. Don't tell me
what's right or what's wrong. I'm doing it my way, in my time.

I believe grief is affecting me in many ways.
I am being affected spiritually, physically, emotionally, socially and mentally.
If I'm not acting like my old self, it's because I'm not my old self
and some days even I don't understand myself.

I believe I will be affected in some way by this loss for the rest of my life.
As I get older, I will have new insights into what this loss means to me.
What I have lost will continue to be part
of my life and influence me until the day I die.

I believe I am being changed by this process. I see life differently. 
Some things that were once important to me aren't any more.
Some things I used to pay little or no attention to are now important.
I think a new me is emerging, so don't be surprised -
and don't stand in the way.​ 
_[John Kennedy Saynor]_​


----------



## gold4me

Buddy's mom forever said:


> This is what's happening when you lose someone you love so much...​ *Credo
> 
> *I believe grief is a process that involves a lot of time,
> energy and determination. I won't 'get over it' in
> a hurry, so don't rush me!
> 
> I believe grief is intensely personal. This is my grief.
> Don't tell me how I should be doing it. Don't tell me
> what's right or what's wrong. I'm doing it my way, in my time.
> 
> I believe grief is affecting me in many ways.
> I am being affected spiritually, physically, emotionally, socially and mentally.
> If I'm not acting like my old self, it's because I'm not my old self
> and some days even I don't understand myself.
> 
> I believe I will be affected in some way by this loss for the rest of my life.
> As I get older, I will have new insights into what this loss means to me.
> What I have lost will continue to be part
> of my life and influence me until the day I die.
> 
> I believe I am being changed by this process. I see life differently.
> Some things that were once important to me aren't any more.
> Some things I used to pay little or no attention to are now important.
> I think a new me is emerging, so don't be surprised -
> and don't stand in the way.​
> _[John Kennedy Saynor]_​


Wow This is so true!!!


----------



## gold4me

The firsts are hard. The first time we took Gussee to the groomer without Gam, the first snow, which he loved to play in, happened Wednesday. I dread Thanksgiving and Christmas and then February 18, his birthday. Gussee is starting to play with her toys more and even laid on his bed for a short time. She mostly just lays next to it.


----------



## L.Rocco

The firsts really are hard! I will keep you and Gussee in my thoughts, she is beautiful btw!


----------



## gold4me

Thank you. She is now the PRINCESS of our house and will probably be spoiled, oh wait, all of our dogs have been spoiled.


----------



## Jud

Harleysmum said:


> Whenever I meet people who are going through unbelievable grief I have this urge of wanting to pick them up and move them twelve months further on - past the first birthdays, the first Christmas and all the other firsts - into the peace that will surely come, the acceptance and the fond memories - a better place. Wanting to speed this up for you but knowing that I can't.


You always say the perfect thing in any given situation. I feel so much for 'Gold4me' and 'Gambler'  . Do you have a time machine?  Even with Sabrina coming...I am dreading the holidays without Cara ...she and I had so many rituals and she always knew it was that 'one day a year' that Daddy acted all weird and different all day and got her up at 5:30AM to lay by the tree. 




Sabrina Skye - 7 days
Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - My Forever Heart Golden


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you today, I hope you have a great weekend with lots of walks with precious Gussee in your beautiful part of the world x


----------



## gold4me

We did have a really nice walk today and the weather was sunny but chilly. Gussee had fun sniffing all the places we walked. Our favorite place is the VA hospital here in Prescott. We meet lots of Vets and Gussee gives out so much love to them.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Those first ones are so hard, sending you many hugs.
It just seems like that day, the minute we lost them, divided everything on time before and time after.


----------



## gold4me

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Those first ones are so hard, sending you many hugs.
> It just seems like that day, the minute we lost them, divided everything on time before and time after.


Yes, you are right.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I remember finding some old shopping receipts and looking at the dates, my first thought was I bought this when my Buddy was still here. Or taking out food from fridge with the same thought. It gets better with time until one day you realize you can think of him and look at the pictures without hurting so bad. You have to give time time. Hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*The firsts*

The firsts are so hard. I am so glad you have Gussee to spoil and love!


----------



## swishywagga

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I remember finding some old shopping receipts and looking at the dates, my first thought was I bought this when my Buddy was still here. Or taking out food from fridge with the same thought. It gets better with time until one day you realize you can think of him and look at the pictures without hurting so bad. You have to give time time. Hugs.


I came across a till receipt dated September 24 in my bag, I haven't thrown it away as it was the day Barnaby passed......


----------



## gold4me

I have really come to realize there isn't anything in our daily life that doesn't remind me of Gambler. Walking, driving, having lunch, visiting with friends there is always something. At least I can now say every time I remember I don't dissolve into tears. The tears are there but I can control them most of the time. One day at a time


----------



## Karen519

*Gambler*



gold4me said:


> I have really come to realize there isn't anything in our daily life that doesn't remind me of Gambler. Walking, driving, having lunch, visiting with friends there is always something. At least I can now say every time I remember I don't dissolve into tears. The tears are there but I can control them most of the time. One day at a time


This is so true.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope the fresh snow on the ground shows the paw prints of the one who is walking next you on silent paws. Sending you many hugs.


----------



## gold4me

Oh I like that thought. No snow yet just looks like rain but we shall see. I am hoping that soon I will get a sign. I think Gambler is having fun and is busy so many soon.


----------



## swishywagga

Martha, you are constantly in my thoughts, I hope that today is a good one for you x


----------



## gold4me

Thank you Nicky. I think of you each day and hope your days are getting better.
Well, maybe better is not the best word but easier. I don't think our days are getting better but easier. *Some* days are easier.


----------



## Resident Eric

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope it is getting easier, we are thinking of you. 
Charlie is sending you hugs and his pawprints in the snow &#55357;&#56382; 
T T T T T T T T T &#55357;&#56382; 

We lobe u an da Guzzee mane, mane!


----------



## swishywagga

Also thinking of you this morning, hoping you have a nice weekend filled with wonderful memories of your precious Gambler x


----------



## gold4me

Thank you guys. A dear friend of mine gave me a wonderful thought. I was telling her how Gussee would not lie on Gamblers bed. She lies next to it and puts only her head on it. My friend told me that she thinks Gambler is lying on the bed so Gussee wants to be close but doesn't want to make him move off the bed. It was a beautiful thought!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

gold4me said:


> Thank you guys. A dear friend of mine gave me a wonderful thought. I was telling her how Gussee would not lie on Gamblers bed. She lies next to it and puts only her head on it. My friend told me that she thinks Gambler is lying on the bed so Gussee wants to be close but doesn't want to make him move off the bed. It was a beautiful thought!


 It is beautiful thought and your friend is right. Not just that Gussee thinks Gamboi is there, she can feel his presence too. Hugs.


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by with a hi and a hug x


----------



## swishywagga

I just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you x


----------



## gold4me

Awww thanks. Some days I see progress and some days I don't. I just wish no one ever had to lose a beloved pet, family member or friend. That is the hard part of loving so deeply. I do know that I would not EVER trade the wonderful years with my boy because those memories, as hard as they are to think about now, with be with me FOREVER!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

gold4me said:


> Awww thanks. Some days I see progress and some days I don't. I just wish no one ever had to lose a beloved pet, family member or friend. That is the hard part of loving so deeply. I do know that I would not EVER trade the wonderful years with my boy because those memories, as hard as they are to think about now, with be with me FOREVER!!!!


 Not being stuck in one place sounds to me like a progress. Loving someone so deeply brings so much joy as the loss brings so much pain but once when pain is not there joy will still be with us. Hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Gambler*



gold4me said:


> Awww thanks. Some days I see progress and some days I don't. I just wish no one ever had to lose a beloved pet, family member or friend. That is the hard part of loving so deeply. I do know that I would not EVER trade the wonderful years with my boy because those memories, as hard as they are to think about now, with be with me FOREVER!!!!


I choose to believe that Gambler is on the bed, too, and that's why Gussee won't lie on it. I agree, I wouldn't trade all of those wonderful years with mine, either!


----------



## swishywagga

Merry Christmas Martha, I hope you have a lovely day filled with special memories of gorgeous Gambler. Big hugs sent to you and Gussee xxx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Merry Christmas Martha, Joe and Gussee.

Hope the memories of those we lost and love in our hearts for them bring some warmth and light on this special day. 

Sending you love and many hugs,
Charlie and his family


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping that 2016 brings you happiness, smiles and wonderful memories of Gambler and your other furbabies that are now at the bridge. Big hugs sent across to you and Gussee, you are always in my thoughts x


----------



## Panama Rob

Thoughts and Prayers are with you. RIP Gambler


----------



## swishywagga

Just wanted you to know that you are always in my thoughts, I know it's been four months for you too. Hugs xxx


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

"I could have missed the pain, but then I would have missed the dance"... (Garth Brooks song)...the dance was worth the pain.

Remembering Gambler with you today. Hugs


----------



## swishywagga

Six months have passed I know how much you miss your precious boy, I hope you are comforted knowing that Gambler and Barnaby are best friends at the bridge, you are always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gold4me

That Garth Brooks song is true. I think everyday why oh why did I have to lose my Gambler but then I remember that without the pain of loss I would not have had the years of joy.

Nicky, the thought that Gambler and Barns are buddies makes me smile. They brought us together and that is a blessing.

One day at a time is still my rule. Thank goodness for Gussee.


----------



## Karen519

*Martha*



gold4me said:


> That Garth Brooks song is true. I think everyday why oh why did I have to lose my Gambler but then I remember that without the pain of loss I would not have had the years of joy.
> 
> Nicky, the thought that Gambler and Barns are buddies makes me smile. They brought us together and that is a blessing.
> 
> One day at a time is still my rule. Thank goodness for Gussee.


You are so right, without going through the pain of losing them, we could never know the joys of having them!


----------



## gold4me

I still find each day so hard. So many things I do each day are things that my boy was a part of. Gussee still only uses Gams' bed for a pillow. I wonder when the hurt stops. I miss him so.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry for your pain dear Martha, and for the pain of many others who are where you are right now. The first year was extremely hard for me (although I wonder am I an extreme case anyway considering how much I struggled with my loss) all those first, first snow, first flowers in back yard, first holidays could be crashing hard in the moments. And then I realize how else it could be. I loved my Buddy with whole my heart and soul, how couldn't I live with not missing him. He was always by my side at times I laughed, at times I cried, he was always there to assure me everything will be all right and it was.

Sending you many hugs and please remember it hurts so much and so long because we loved our boys so much.


----------



## gold4me

thanks Velinka. Fortunately I can come here an pour my heart out because everyone here understands. Some days are just harder than others. :--hmpf:
Our love for these guys does go deep!!!


----------



## swishywagga

gold4me said:


> thanks Velinka. Fortunately I can come here an pour my heart out because everyone here understands. Some days are just harder than others. :--hmpf:
> Our love for these guys does go deep!!!


So very true, I too honestly don't know what I would have done without the people here. The grief hits you at the oddest times and then they'll be a song that just gets you going. Gams and Barnaby are best friends taking care of one another and have given us the gift of wonderful friendships here, I wish I was closer, to visit you, talk, cry and remember those precious times we had with our boys. Hugs to you Martha, I think of you everyday.


----------



## gold4me

swishywagga said:


> So very true, I too honestly don't know what I would have done without the people here. The grief hits you at the oddest times and then they'll be a song that just gets you going. Gams and Barnaby are best friends taking care of one another and have given us the gift of wonderful friendships here, I wish I was closer, to visit you, talk, cry and remember those precious times we had with our boys. Hugs to you Martha, I think of you everyday.


I think of you too and knowing that our boys are best buddies brings a smile to my face when I am the saddest.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you today and sending hugs, I can't believe eight months have gone by x


----------



## gold4me

Thank you Nicky. I can't believe it either. The hole is still raw and huge just you are dealing with. I still think, on many days, one day at a time. Every morning I tell him I love him and know that he is now happy and healthy AND best friends with Barnaby.:crying:


----------



## Karen519

*Thinking*



gold4me said:


> thanks Velinka. Fortunately I can come here an pour my heart out because everyone here understands. Some days are just harder than others. :--hmpf:
> Our love for these guys does go deep!!!


Thinking of you!


----------



## laprincessa

I miss Gambler, too


----------



## gold4me

I would post a picture of my angel but I can't. I have beautiful memories in my head and in my heart of my handsome, lovable Gambler.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Our sweet Gambler, it has been a year and a day since you were gone. We still love you and still miss you and wish you are here.

Sending hugs and love to your mom, dad, Gussee and Steven.

Run free and play hard until we meet you again.

"Sometimes when you’re feeling sad, when all you want is me,
I softly sit and gently put my head upon your knee.

Sometimes when your heart does ache, worn out by tears you weep, 
I quietly lie beside your bed and guard you as you sleep.

Somewhere far beyond this place, a land where all run free,
I’m calmly watching over you, and waiting patiently. 

Someday when the time is right, your voice will call to me, 
and I’ll come running like the wind, 
Someday . . . wait and see."


----------



## Dave S

So sorry for your loss, it's been almost 6 weeks for me and the pain I feel is as fresh as it was the first few minutes after she left.....


----------



## swishywagga

A year for both of us, I think of you and your sweet Gambler every day, I hope that he's having fun at the bridge with Barnaby and all the other precious souls. Sending you all hugs, take care x


----------



## Karen519

*Gambler*

Thinking of you and Gambler!


----------

